
Adobe ships sandboxed Flash plug-in for Firefox - cpeterso
https://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9227927/Adobe_patches_critical_Flash_bugs_ships_sandboxed_plug_in_for_Firefox
======
cpeterso
How does Adobe's Flash sandbox differ from Firefox's own out-of-process plugin
sandbox?

[http://kb.mozillazine.org/Plugin-container_and_out-of-
proces...](http://kb.mozillazine.org/Plugin-container_and_out-of-
process_plugins)

~~~
jhatax
Read this: [http://blogs.adobe.com/asset/2012/06/inside-flash-player-
pro...](http://blogs.adobe.com/asset/2012/06/inside-flash-player-protected-
mode-for-firefox.html)

